# BOA, SG & Lockboxes...............



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Anyone else getting sent out to BOA properties with just lockbox orders?? Since SG took over i have put DOZENS of lockboxes on BOA homes. No idea who ever uses them. Everyone i know from appraisers, to realtors, to QC people and of course contractors all have keys. I can't tell you the last time i have ever used a lockbox to gain access. Anyways they are giving a 5 day turnaround time so i have been telling them $35 trip charge + the lockbox or they can wait till i go by the house in the the future.......................


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I put a bunch on through a regional recently for BOA(not SG national though). They must have made the executive decision to start putting LBs on properties.

I agree keys usually work, but when you deal with property that have tons of random contractors that have worked on them, who knows what key code they used. I went to one the other day that had nice brushed nickel knobs and an expensive lockbox on it. Must have run to the local hardware store to get them.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Back in the beginning of October Boa started demanding LB's on all homes.We also have a 6 day cycle and most of my work is in the inner city so it has not been a problem stopping by for 2 mins when I'm in the area.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Anyone else getting sent out to BOA properties with just lockbox orders?? Since SG took over i have put DOZENS of lockboxes on BOA homes. No idea who ever uses them. Everyone i know from appraisers, to realtors, to QC people and of course contractors all have keys. I can't tell you the last time i have ever used a lockbox to gain access. Anyways they are giving a 5 day turnaround time so i have been telling them $35 trip charge + the lockbox or they can wait till i go by the house in the the future.......................



If you are a realtor, appraiser, or any one who makes a living in this industry why would you not have keys? 

I know you can rekey locks which usually means you know how to pick. It has to infuriate you when you hear that someone couldn't gain access.

It drives me nutts when someone tells me they couldn't get in. Channel locks will open about any door and it's $4.00 for a handset versus $50.00 in fuel to make a return. There are too many guys out there just not working smart.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> If you are a realtor, appraiser, or any one who makes a living in this industry why would you not have keys?
> 
> I know you can rekey locks which usually means you know how to pick. It has to infuriate you when you hear that someone couldn't gain access.
> 
> It drives me nutts when someone tells me they couldn't get in. Channel locks will open about any door and it's $4.00 for a handset versus $50.00 in fuel to make a return. There are too many guys out there just not working smart.






MOST of the quickset type locks can be easily opened with a screw driver. 

A lot of them you can barely tell that any one was there.




As for the LB question................. my experience has been that the brothers, SG and LPS put a LB on pretty much every single property they come across.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> MOST of the quickset type locks can be easily opened with a screw driver.
> 
> A lot of them you can barely tell that any one was there.
> 
> ...


Wrap my glove around the knob and turn it with my channels. No marks and the lock still works fine after ward. Takes maybe 15 seconds?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never had one opened via channel locks work after that.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

With a good pair of rubber work gloves i have been able to twist some of them open by hand. (disclaimer, I milked cows for MANY years)


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> With a good pair of rubber work gloves i have been able to twist some of them open by hand. (disclaimer, I milked cows for MANY years)


 sure you're right!!!!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

a speedy rewards card works great also :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> With a good pair of rubber work gloves i have been able to twist some of them open by hand. (disclaimer, I milked cows for MANY years)


There is a reason Bargain Locks and MFS sell these things for the prices they do.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> There is a reason Bargain Locks and MFS sell these things for the prices they do.


I have repinned a few locks from mentioned suppliers and found them to have plastic cylinders!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, and we have had the new homeowners contact us to match the locks that broke with some just like it, meaning they never rekeyed after closing.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, and we have had the new homeowners contact us to match the locks that broke with some just like it, meaning they never rekeyed after closing.


There's a good business generation idea. After a reo closes, send the new homeowner a post card letting them know that a hundred people in the city have keys to their house and they should call you to change all of their locks.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



SwiftRes said:


> There's a good business generation idea. After a reo closes, send the new homeowner a post card letting them know that a hundred people in the city have keys to their house and they should call you to change all of their locks.



If someone needs to call a contractor to change their locks they aren't cut out to be a homeowner. Although I did have a cop yell at me about breaking into a house because as he said "I find it hard to believe that the bank doesn't have keys to their houses", so maybe people think they are not allowed to change locks. 

Also I would be more afraid of a contractor just walking in for some random order after I moved in.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> There's a good business generation idea. After a reo closes, send the new homeowner a post card letting them know that a hundred people in the city have keys to their house and they should call you to change all of their locks.


I was called this Spring to give a roof replacement quote for a guy. He went on an on how he got such a great deal on a foreclosure. I had to chuckle a little at that because American Family was going to drop his insurance unless he got a complete roof replacement so maybe the deal wasn't so great but I digress. Anyhow, bet him $10 bucks within 3 keys I could get in the front door deadbolt. The second key let me in. Told him I could rekey it for him :whistling2:. He said "Screw that, you'd still have a key for my front door!":yes:

I didn't get the job so I never found out if he really rekeyed it or not.....


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I was called this Spring to give a roof replacement quote for a guy. He went on an on how he got such a great deal on a foreclosure. I had to chuckle a little at that because American Family was going to drop his insurance unless he got a complete roof replacement so maybe the deal wasn't so great but I digress. Anyhow, bet him $10 bucks within 3 keys I could get in the front door deadbolt. The second key let me in. Told him I could rekey it for him :whistling2:. He said "Screw that, you'd still have a key for my front door!":yes:
> 
> I didn't get the job so I never found out if he really rekeyed it or not.....



Over the years i have purchased random locks from wholesalers VERY cheap. These are regular locks, not REO locks. I also find keys in houses and add to my collection. I rekey quite a few the day before closing. FNMA actually requires this. Its just like pulling a number out of a hat, Reach in my stash and pull out a key, (a pair if i'm lucky) rekey the locks to said key, Cut an extra one with my key cutter and hand them to the realtor/buyer. If they want new locks i can pull them out of my stash too. Again, no cheap crap! Nice locks. Easy $150 - $250 for 1/2 to 1 hour of "work", No pictures, no uploads, payment on the spot or within a week from the title company. If the buyer is there they end up with a business card as well and this can transition into many other avenues of work. Remember, This work won't be around forever. Diversify, diversify, diversify!!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I was called this Spring to give a roof replacement quote for a guy. He went on an on how he got such a great deal on a foreclosure. I had to chuckle a little at that because American Family was going to drop his insurance unless he got a complete roof replacement so maybe the deal wasn't so great but I digress. Anyhow, bet him $10 bucks within 3 keys I could get in the front door deadbolt. The second key let me in. Told him I could rekey it for him :whistling2:. He said "Screw that, you'd still have a key for my front door!":yes:
> 
> I didn't get the job so I never found out if he really rekeyed it or not.....






My reply would have been "so does a locksmith, besides I don't need a key to get in".


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My reply would have been "so does a locksmith, besides I don't need a key to get in".



Yep!:thumbup:


----------

